# DYI mold question



## Jaxon2 (Jul 27, 2015)

*DIY mold question*

I have a jigging spoon (1 ounce) that im wanting to make for myself and wondering how a person could make a mold for it? Ive seen people use silicone or jb weld but looking for some how to instructions. Thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have seen some people pouring cobia jigs with molds made of bondo. I'm not sure how they made it. Maybe put jig in a square of bondo sidways till hook shank is right at 
the surface. Let it cure then wax the bondo and jig then press the other side into another square of bondo. That is just a guess but I know they worked but they only poured a few then had to let the mold cool so it did not catch on fire. They had several molds in the rotation.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rtv


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Start at Google and Youtube...

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=youtube+how+to+make+mold+for+fishing+jig


----------

